# nav lights and fish finder amp draw



## tripleup05 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am trying to determine how much and what size wire to buy. My pumps are marked as either 3 or 4 amp, but I can't find info on the amp draw for nav lights or fish finders anywhere. The bow light and fish finder will both have runs of about 22ft, so using too small of a wire could be bad, but using too big of a wire will waste bookoodles of money. I imagine the amperage is very minimal, but I just want to double check before making a purchase.


----------



## Skidz (Apr 11, 2011)

My HB 898si only draws about .75 amp max; it was recommended that a 3 amp fuse protects it. As for the nav lights, are you using led or incandescent? How many lights? If it's only one light at the bow and stern, and an 8 watt bulb or so, it couldn't be much. If it's more lights, just size up a bit. Watts divided by voltage = amps. So for two 8 watt bulbs, you would have 8/12= .66 amps.

I have two led bow lights up front, and one led stern light. I used 14 ga speaker wire with about a 20' run, and it works great.

Skidz


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 11, 2011)

Skids
I need some more info on what type of light you are going to use " spot light led incan ( like that of a cars tail light) is this going to be dedicated to just this or will you want to expand at some time. LED's use the least amount of current.


----------



## tripleup05 (Apr 12, 2011)

Skidz said:


> My HB 898si only draws about .75 amp max; it was recommended that a 3 amp fuse protects it. As for the nav lights, are you using led or incandescent? How many lights? If it's only one light at the bow and stern, and an 8 watt bulb or so, it couldn't be much. If it's more lights, just size up a bit. Watts divided by voltage = amps. So for two 8 watt bulbs, you would have 8/12= .66 amps.
> 
> I have two led bow lights up front, and one led stern light. I used 14 ga speaker wire with about a 20' run, and it works great.
> 
> Skidz



That's what I was looking for. Thanks =D>


----------

